# FreeBSD on Raspberry Pi: sdhci_bcm0-slot0: timeout too large



## juedan (Dec 15, 2013)

Hello forum,

For my Raspberry PI Model B with Micron-Chip I found an image which boots FreeBSD. But on the monitor I see a lot of those messages:

```
sdhci_bcm0-slot0: timeout too large
```
What does this message mean and how to solve the problem which causes this message?

Usage:

FreeBSD 10-CURRENT #84 compiled with Clang 3.3
Raspberry Pi, Model B, Rev 13:23, 512 MB RAM, Micron-Chip
SD-Card: Kingston 8 GB SDHCI SD10V/8GB Class 10
Image:

http://www.db.net/downloads/bsd-pi-252209M.img.xz (NO_INVARIANTS)

Many thanks in advance

JueDan


----------

